
'Overshare' Announced as Webster's Word of the Year - reyu
http://www.switched.com/2008/12/18/overshare-announced-as-websters-word-of-the-year/
======
reyu
_"Typically a verb, but also used as a noun, it is the name given to 'too much
information,' whether willingly offered or inadvertently revealed. It is the
word for both the tedious minutiae on personal Web sites and blogs, and the
accidental slips of the tongue in public."_

For anyone who uses Facebook this is an important word to know about.

